# Cappings Basket for a Radial Extractor



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

without a drawing ,, I cannot even imagine what you are trying,,

I would use a paint strainer with 5 gallon buckets,, 2.75 and done,, cheap


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

It should work fine. Though I would do the capping after. That way you can let them spin longer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Roland, which old style extractor had the perforated sheet metal panels that could be placed in the extractor's basket to spin honey out of cappings? Was it a Root?

If you only have two baskets I suspect you will still have a hard time getting them balanced. I hope your extractor is bolted down well.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

What size of perforated metal will you use for the baskets?


----------



## keqwow (Jun 7, 2006)

Sometimes things are way too much of a hassle. I bought a Maxant Jr. Capping spinner...it works GREAT!!! ALMOST as nice as a Cowen cappings spinner, just on a MUCH smaller scale.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

SQKCRK - sorry, don't know. We never had one. Bought a Cook and Beals in the 60's.

Crazy Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Hey Roland, which old style extractor had the perforated sheet metal panels that could be placed in the extractor's basket to spin honey out of cappings? Was it a Root?


I think they were Woodman's


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a 9 year old thread that references cappings baskets for a Woodman extractor:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?205665-Plans-for-a-wax-spinner


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Being familiar with how my cappings spinner works, I doubt that baskets in an extractor would be as effective. That is of course if Ace cannot engineer a better solution for us.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

odfrank said:


> That is of course if Ace cannot engineer a better solution for us.


First you admonish us for engaging and then you poke him? Thanks. 

I don't think baskets in an extractor will work as well as the OPer might hope it will.

HS, what are you doing w/ your cappings after you spin them? Throwing them in a melter? What are you uncapping into? You aren't going to get that much more honey out of your cappings spinning them the way you plan to, I suspect. All the work for little benefit? Maybe? You may be just as well off draining them and then rendering them.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See post #25 of this other current thread for photos and commentary of homemade cappings boxes in use in separating honey from the wax cappings in a 30 frame extractor.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you will be replacing motors frequently
I would only suggest something like

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Cappings-Bag-ea/productinfo/587/


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

MAXANT said:


> I think you will be replacing motors frequently
> I would only suggest something like
> 
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Cappings-Bag-ea/productinfo/587/


I bought three of these to run in my Maxant 3100p, they work great!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Neat ideas.


----------

